# Extreme couponing/Rotating supplies



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

We don't have a tv, but there is one at the station and people were watching this show called, "Extreme Couponing." It was amazing the stash that these people have built. Not one of them mentioned being a Prepper, but they could put most of us to shame. One lady had enough laundry detergent to last 10 years. 

It got me thinking about a few things. I need to improve the way that I rotate my supplies. I did not see a single one couponer that had a rotation or inventory system. 

Does anyone have a rotation or inventory system they can't wait to share?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I know of a couple people who have the most organized storage room I ever saw! Everything is organized on metal shelves and can be loaded from behind and used from the front, which ensures rotation.

The closest I come is using oldest dates first. Anything I pack into a bucket, such as wheat or sugar, gets dated for when I packed it as well as the date on the bag. 

I envy those that are super-organized. Every so often we find a case of green beans or something that's a few years' outdated. We still eat them, if they look, smell, and taste okay, and if the cans aren't bulged or leaking.

In a side-handed way, at least that TV show might make a lot of preppers who don't even know that's what they are. The more people who are prepared, the better for the rest of us! (We don't have cable or satelite, so I've never seen the show either).


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I really don't have much to share.

I just found a couple of shelves on sale at lowes, real deep, hubby started putting them up against the wall, etc.. I said, nope let's put them long ways so that I can get around the shelve, this keeps me from having to reach back in order to rotate..make sense? I can see everything easily. Walk between the shelves.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I am extremely O.C.D.
All my storage items are on metal IKEA shelves, in a row, by category.

I haven't watched "Extreme Couponing" but I have been inspired from what I have heard. I've been using coupons and saving bucks this past month


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

kejmack said:


> We don't have a tv, but there is one at the station and people were watching this show called, "Extreme Couponing." It was amazing the stash that these people have built. Not one of them mentioned being a Prepper, but they could put most of us to shame. One lady had enough laundry detergent to last 10 years.
> 
> It got me thinking about a few things. I need to improve the way that I rotate my supplies. I did not see a single one couponer that had a rotation or inventory system.
> 
> Does anyone have a rotation or inventory system they can't wait to share?


 coupons don't seem to be worth the bother in this area except for some soaps,mayo, ketchup, the real bargins are getting the 10 for 10 solid white tuna and some other things or going up to Aldies and Sav-A-Lot and buying by the case, even Sams and BJs have nothing except rice and sugar for the prepper, maybe some grape jelly and peanut butter but their things are no cheaper than the local super market or WMs.

I don't know how she's fixed for food, but if i were her, I'd be trading detergent til i had food for at least 3 yrs. many people like us who are well prepped don't even worry about rotating, we just keep buying by the case and eating by the can. we're buying faster than we could ever eat right now, but that could change overnight.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

My daughter in law does couponning and Id call it extreme since she went to the store last week.. bought $110 worth of groceries and paid 98cents for it. She is just remarkable


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> My daughter in law does couponning and Id call it extreme since she went to the store last week.. bought $110 worth of groceries and paid 98cents for it. She is just remarkable


 I wish someone could post what they bought and if everything was a healthy food, not a cart load of sugar coated cereal or pre packaged food that is rolled in greasy bread crumbs. I am thumbing thru a couple store flyers and have yet to see anything that i would eat if i was counting fat calories, watching my cholesteroll or just wanted to eat or feed my family healthy foods.
I see no frozen veggies, no fresh fruit or vegges.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, lotsoflead, that's what I wonder too. The few coupons I come across are for things we never buy, so I wonder how people can save so much. 

I hear there's coupons to be had on the internet, but I have no idea how that works. We make pretty much everything from scratch, so I'm not sure how much coupons would save us since they're for things we don't buy, but on the other hand, .98 cents for $110 worth of groceries...I'm not sure it would matter what the foods were!


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

When I started with coupons is how I ended up thinking about preparedness more. Food wise, we had some savings on things like peanut butter, tuna & salmon (canned and frozen), barbecue sauce, dijon mustard, tortilla wraps. Mostly though, the wonderful savings were on personal hygiene and cleaning supplies. Some of it we were basically paid to buy. :sssh: I am stocked for years for a lot of that stuff, seeing as it's just the two of us and we have a two-room apartment. It has made a big difference, to not have to worry about running out of those things anymore due to the expense. I kinda dropped the ball after all the Dec 31st expiries went to the trash, as it's tough without a vehicle. I really wish I had known about it when I lived out west as London Drugs allows stacking and it's really amazing to see the deals people can get there. I really thought those deals were only achievable in the US. I did do one that was something like $13 for $120 worth. It can be a lot of work, but I found it worth it. It can be exhilarating as well. Like the "Start the Car!" IKEA commercial. 

I haven't seen the show as we don't have cable either.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Couponing for items you actually use is typically a good idea to save a few dollars. I know several people who do the extreme couponing. Some of these people need help. They have an obsession with this saving and some are totally out of control.

We look for deals on the essentails for our prepping needs and buy many products to prepare things from scratch.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I clip coupons and I also find try it free coupons online and have them sent to me...
But I love getting a bargain... Last week, our big box store had cat treats(I love my cats so I do spoil them) on the 10 for $10 11th free and then I had a coupon for $1.50 off three i get there and find that some of the bags have a small peel off stick for a free can of cat food when you buy that kind! 
So for my $1.50 I got three cans of high end cat food and three bags of treats..made them all a quarter an item.
But I don't buy stuff that we do not use.
My best buy this week I got one free bottle of uncle bobs sauce and got two jars of salsa that were on sale for .88¢ each- I had a store coupon for .75¢ off two and another manufacturer's for.75 off two. So I ended up with two jars of salsa for .26¢!
But I am one of those kinda gals who does hit both grocery stores in town but only because they are right next to one another and it doesn't waste gas to go to both.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Couponing for items you actually use is typically a good idea to save a few dollars. I know several people who do the extreme couponing. Some of these people need help. They have an obsession with this saving and some are totally out of control.


part of my income involves getting free/nearly free/or even negatively priced items due to exploiting couponing (it has become progressively harder to do this the last few years) & then selling/trading the unwanted stuff @ flea markets.

I'm not nearly as proficient/consistent as the 'pros' on the show, but then again I don't dedicate 40+ hrs/week to it either...

don't hesitate to get rainchecks for good deals when available also


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I hear there's coupons to be had on the internet, but I have no idea how that works.


Coupons
www.smartsource.com
Printable Coupons and Money Saving Tips - RedPlum.com

There are sites that match weekly ads from stores like WalMart, Walgreens, Krogers, Target, etc. to the coupons. Some will even rate the deal 1-5 stars. You print the coupons you want (you can print the coupons at the above sites twice), print the list, cut the coupons & hit the store. One such site is The Obsessive Shopper

I am by no means an expert at any of this, merely a newbie. But I know the above works because I printed the coupons & lists from the above sites & used them at Walmart today & saved myself well over $20 with less than 30 minutes of my time, worth it to me. None of the above sites require giving information for coupons but you do have to download the free software that prints the coupons. Hope this helps!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

For folks who have Meijer stores look on their website for the "perks" you just load the coupons you want and then when you get to the store you just put in your cell phone number(*and no they never call me on my cell) and it automatically take off the coupons that you downloaded and bought stuff for.
That is how I got .75¢ for the two salsas and had a manufacturer's coupon for them too.
Plus when I signed up I got a $2 off everything coupon and every so often they have 15% off non grocery items you can click on(they sell clothes and shoes and housewares etc.)
I have also found a site called Mojosavings and they have freebies that send you samples... But I have to say make a throw away email like hotmail or gmail and give that as your email or you will have your inbox clogged. I get freebys constantly in the mail and a second bonus-all those padded envelopes get recycled for my seed trades in the fall... and they usually come with a big coupon.


----------



## rhoaQ (Jan 30, 2014)

Coupon clipping is one way to save on every day expenses. And those savings can add up easily. But there is a dark side to couponing. Popularized the a TLC reality show "Extreme Couponing," for some the practice can become an obsession that consumes their lives.Article source: Coupon clipping can help but it has a dark side.


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

For those who are interested in more information regarding extreme couponing: www.Weusecoupons.com 
Excellent site and forum(hope that is allowed), people even work out the deals and what stores that work at based on the coupons available that week. Personally I have not paid full price for shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste "personal items" TP, etc in years.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

None of the grocery stores in this part of Texas will do double coupons. My wife tried "extreme couponing" and it just wasn't worth the time. I wish there was a better way.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> None of the grocery stores in this part of Texas will do double coupons. My wife tried "extreme couponing" and it just wasn't worth the time. I wish there was a better way.


Most stores in my area are moving away from double coupons too. My local grocery store won't accept computer generated coupons either, as they've been burned by thieves who made photo copies. I've always watched the sales and used store brands as much as possible. Sometimes the sales are for items we just can't use..no White Rain or VO5 products allowed...all the free coupons in the world wouldn't induce us to buy some things.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I was an extreme couponer for years in Michigan but the stores here in KY don't double coupons  I am proud to say most of my preps were bought with couponing, most free or next to nothing... I am not pickey about storage, if it's cheap, I buy it period... I belief is if things get that bad, somebody will eat it  And can't go wrong stocking staples, think bartering later...

Back to the original post of rotating, that takes some work... I turned my small bedroom into a pantry with shelves against the walls and a shelf unit in the middle that has access from both sides...

Most of my long term storage is in large tubs... I vacuum pack everything and put in these tubs... Example, I pour boxes of rice into bags and seal them and put in these tubs... I mark the 'best by' date on the bags then the tubs are marked with the dates so I know which ones to grab from first... Vacuum packing also extends the life of the products.... Wouldn't be without my Foodsaver!!!

Lots of sites on the net to print coupons from and I also buy coupons since I only get one tiny flyer in my paper...
My favorite site to buy from is http://thecouponclippers.com/ I order just about every week... I get my sale flyers, check the sales then place an order on Monday or Tuesday so I have the sale coupons by the weekend to shop....

Yes, couponing and rotating are a challenge, but to me, it's well worth it  Good Luck, Beanie


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We don't get many coup in flyers so not much couponing in my home.

Rotation is big in my house. We have a small, 800 sq. ft. home and every space is utilized. We all have a beneath the bed storage tub with our fave comfort foods organized by date. My pantry is open on one side (fridge butts up against it) so putting new purchases behind old ones is simple- I just scoot the fridge out. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------

